# ok first paint job lol



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

its ok to laugh i did.
not as easey as the pros make it look trust me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool*

Lookin good..........


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

nice handcarve that thing is schweet...how ya gunna weight it??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If this is the first time then you did good. Keep practicing and youll get it right.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I used to do detail airbrushing on models and crap when I was younger...Here's a tip, before you do the detail work like gills,spots,scales etc...Base coat the plug in its base color and then put a coat or three of clear,Then do the details. The coat of clear gives it a natural looking multidimensional depth to the finish...The hardest part is getting your paint flow adjusted..It is done in such minute increments that it can be duifficult. Lookin good  Keep it up.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What did you paint with before?! It looked like you were already using an airbrush.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

spray paint in cans:redface:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, you're one talented spray paint in a can user.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

If you can do that beautiful work you did on the plugs you built for me with cans of spray paint you'll have this down to a science in no time. Practice, practice practice and you develope your own technique that will seperare you and your plugs from the crowd. Keep up the good work Kimber and Happy New Year! Philly Jack


----------

